# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  thành viên

## tqdecor

Em chào Anh chị!, xin ac giup dùm, em xin cám ơn nhiều!
 Tình hình Em mới mua một máy chạm cnc cũ. Định hình ban đầu của nó là con biến tần 6,5kw cho 1 spindle 5,5kw. Khi về tay em thì em nâng nó lên thành 2 spindle 2,2kw: bằng cách nối dây từ dây nguồn tổng của spindle 5,5kw cũ thành 2 dầu nguồn cấp cho 2 củ Spindle 2,2kw. Vấn đề xảy ra là 2 spindle đó chạy không bình thường( cảm giác như ko đủ vòng tua để cắt) thành ra khi chạm gỗ chỉ chạy dược toc dộ 4000 thôi, qua 5000 là gãy dao ngay. Em sài bộ điều khiển DSP 0501. MONG ĐƯỢC GIÚP ĐỠ. SDT EM: 0938 455 370

----------


## thuhanoi

Có một số biến tần hỗ trợ cho 2 động cơ, tuy nhiên cần: 2 động cơ phải hoàn toàn giống nhau, tuning đặt tham số đông cơ kỹ lưỡng

----------


## tqdecor

Minh chua hieu y ban lam?

----------


## sieunhim

bác show thông số con biến tần + 2 cái spindle 5,5kw + 2,2kw lên xem nào, có thể tần số con 5,5kw nó chạy khác 2 con kia.

----------


## hminhtq

5.5kw có loại chạy 380 nha cụ 2.2k thì ít hơn

----------

